# My tegu just died, advice needed.



## juliacu (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello everyone 

My 7 month tegu, Cinnabun, just passed away. I’m not sure if it was me that was the problem, but the vets said it seems he had been unhealthy from the start. He was 6 months old when i got him, but he was barely bigger than a hatchling. Extremely undersized, they speculate his immune system was low from the get-go. He got a prolapse a few weeks ago and i was giving him antibiotics for an infection, though it seems the meds weren’t enough. 

He was refusing food but appeared to be feeling fine. Today i was going to bring him in for a dose of B12, because its a good appetite stimulant for reptiles. I found him unconscious but not burrowed — he was in really bad shape already. He had another prolapse and was dehydrated, and the vets said it was due to the infection, his body just gave up. He wasn’t showing any signs apart from not eating, but the breeder and the vets kept telling me to “give him time” because he was stressed from his previous prolapse, his new environment, etc. I still feel like i should have done more, but i tried everything on the forums and was about to try the B12. 

I live in the Philippines and so my sources for tegus is extremely limited :-( I should have listened to my gut because i KNEW he was too small, but i was just so excited. I thought i was being careful, i was so meticulous with the temperature and humidity. I bathed him, basked him, everything. I still feel like there was something i did wrong, and I’m trying to figure out if i was negligent in any way. 

Should i even bother getting another one and trying again? I’m so scared it was something I did.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm very sorry for your loss and the tegu's suffering. Seems to me the deck was stacked against you both. Some battles you can't win at no fault of your own or the tegu.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 16, 2019)

Did your happen to buy him from a reptile show? Sorry for your loss if you’re looking to add a new member to the family this site has tons of good breeder links


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 16, 2019)

Sorry for loss ... I know from experience it's devastating to lose a pet so young but sometimes no matter hard you try these things happen it's part of life I'm afraid to say..... I wouldn't let it deter you from getting another though


----------



## James Smith (Jul 17, 2019)

I am truly sorry for your lost, and my heart goes out to you. In my opinion it was nothing you did. It is important to get our Tegu from reliable breeders. When and if you are ready for another; contact a breeder that can guarantee their health. Once you get him or her it will be up to you to continually give the proper care. Good luck and God bless.


----------

